# 1966 GTO seat belt length please



## rookiejay (Nov 14, 2011)

Installing new seat belts on my 1966 GTO. The two lengths on sale on ebay are 74' and 60'. My questions are. What size are the fronts and what size are the back seat ones please?

Also as a side question please, What type and how many quarts do you use to change the oil in the 389? Also what is the recommended oil filter number so I can order a few online? Thank you again!


----------



## DwayneD (Aug 14, 2020)

rookiejay said:


> Installing new seat belts on my 1966 GTO. The two lengths on sale on ebay are 74' and 60'. My questions are. What size are the fronts and what size are the back seat ones please?
> 
> Also as a side question please, What type and how many quarts do you use to change the oil in the 389? Also what is the recommended oil filter number so I can order a few online? Thank you again!





rookiejay said:


> Installing new seat belts on my 1966 GTO. The two lengths on sale on ebay are 74' and 60'. My questions are. What size are the fronts and what size are the back seat ones please?
> 
> Also as a side question please, What type and how many quarts do you use to change the oil in the 389? Also what is the recommended oil filter number so I can order a few online? Thank you again!


Bro did you ever fig out what the size is for the rearseat belts..? Im working on my seatbelts now and want to get the right size instead of wasting money going back and forth on tye wrong size.. thanks bro


----------

